# JAOS Front and Rear Strut Bars...



## thetimster (May 6, 2005)

There have been some posts about strut bars... I had ordered these a while back but didn't get them in till today... straight from Japan!  

*Front and rear JAOS carbon fiber strut bars.*

Here are pictures of the front..








Hope you can see the JAOS brand there in the carbon fiber...


Here are pictures of the rear. Some of you might've seen in other posts the two rear self-powered subwoofers I had. Well... the rear strut bars interfered with their position so I moved them back a little bit and now they're strapped on to the bar itself rather than to the hooks on the flooring.




Initial driving impressions were very positive. The roll and sway of the vehicle is noticeably less. I drive somewhat aggressively and just on the drive home, my X feels more car-like than SUV-like. I think I'll need to drive it a bit more to truly determine if this is real or just imagined. I think after paying for something we all want to feel that it has made a difference. And I'm just a bit wary of giving it too much credit.  Any input from others who have strut bars in their X-trails? Similar experiences?


----------



## aussietrail (Sep 24, 2004)

Very nice! especially the front one, not too sure about the rear one, as it doesn't look so good without the plastic trim on top, but hey, looks don't matter if stability is being improved 

I'm still chasing mine through the Australian distributor, but may I ask how much have you paid for these?


----------



## ValBoo (May 19, 2003)

*strut bar*

hi Tim,

Nice looking piece(s)!

A few comments if I may:
For a Japanese built part it really does seem like an over-complicated bracket design ???

Here is the one I have (meticulously & precision hand crafted by ValBoo himself !)

















Brackets are steel plates cut to shape welded, drilled, sand blasted, red-oxide primer paint coat and three final high gloss Tremclad red paint.
The bar is 1" square cross section, (not hollow but full) high strength grade aluminum, drilled and with both ends rounded.
Bolting is stainless.

Just as you noticed, I find it did improve swaying when driving in curves but not as much as I would have expected. Mind you perhaps I don't drive that aggressively (in curves) and Also perhaps because I only have the front one done.

For the rear, I find it would just interfere too much with the wide open storage space, don't you find? Or perhaps you don't use it that much?

Later,


----------



## aussietrail (Sep 24, 2004)

Hey Marc,

Do you take orders from Australia for this strut bar? LOL


----------



## thetimster (May 6, 2005)

I was just thinking the same thing Jalal!!! I have seen Valboo's (Marc's) strut bar in other posts and wondered where he got it. I should've known it is something homemade.  

Yes Valboo, I was also surprised at the seeming bulkiness and complexity of it. But as I looked at how it fit in the engine bay, I think it is to make space for any potential engine modifications and allow for easier access to the intake manifold. It ended up hugging more of the upper border of the engine bay rather than going straight across the mounts.

As I drove home I wasn't really looking for a difference in handling... had many other things on my mind as I left. But as I made the first U-turn and punched out of it, I was surprised not to feel the usual roll. Funny thing is... it was only then that I realized I had just installed them. Subsequent to that I challenged the car a bit more and felt (emphasize on felt) that the stability was greatly improved. Now whether this is a case of finding what you are looking for if you look hard enough I'm not sure. Additionally, I would like to think that any difference between our perception is because of the rear bar - I paid good money for it after all and certainly hope its worth it!  Conceptually I would think that stabilizing both front and rear would help better than just the front... though the front really bears the brunt of the torsional forces.

And again yes Valboo, the space in the rear is significantly affected particularly if you bring large stuff with you. For examply my subs were immediately pushed back by at least half a foot. I usually only store small boxes and maybe my golf bag (that's the reason for the annoying scratches on the side of the compartment and makes me wonder whether I should get that pond liner I keep on seeing on the other posts.) The few times we've had to go out of town, I have had to remove the subs. A small suitcase will slip under the bar. But anything thicker would make it a tight fit. For my everyday use, it is OK.

Jalal, the carbon fiber bars are more expensive. And since they're made in Japan, that made it even more so. Based on our current exchange rate, these came out to a little over $200 each. But the Tanabe one (which has only a front bar) is only around $110. But they didn't make any rear ones and I wanted to get both front and rear.

As to not having the plastic covers... after studying them, I THINK (but am not sure) that if they are cut in the portion towards the middle that they can be placed back on with only part of the red brackets showing. If I can do that and do it nicely, I'll see if I can post a follow-up pic. If not, you'll not see another pic of it again! LOL!! But if not, I will try to see what other options are available to cover it up.

Well, from the consistency of your posts and the previous interest in strut bars, I sort of predicted I'd hear from you two. That's great. All the regulars in this forum have helped me TREMENDOUSLY in my pursuit of making my X better in all ways. The wealth of information and the depth of knowledge in the inner workings of our vehicle is surprising and enlightening. Thanks everyone!!!!! :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Terranismo (Aug 31, 2004)

I was thinking of bolting a stock Sentra Spec-V bar to mine. The distance between the shock pillars seems to be the same and the position of the engine affords plenty clearance.


----------



## thetimster (May 6, 2005)

Terranismo... if those fit then I think a lot of X-trailers would be grateful to you for even trying it in the first place. The thought occurred to me until the supplier here from Japan mentioned he had those available. It then became a gamble for me to get Spec-V or SE-R ones. I might end up getting two sets instead of one. Let us know if they fit though... I think it'd be helpful for someone like Jalal who seems to have been looking for one.


----------



## aussietrail (Sep 24, 2004)

Terranismo said:


> I was thinking of bolting a stock Sentra Spec-V bar to mine. The distance between the shock pillars seems to be the same and the position of the engine affords plenty clearance.


Hi Terranismo,

It would be great of you can confirm compatability of the two bars, as I think the Sentra ones can be obtained a little bit cheaper. (maybe)

Tim: Thanks for the info. and prices, it gives me something to bargain on when shopping around for one.

Covering the rear strut bar a little bit is a good idea and it'll look much nicer. I usually transport plenty of stuff in my car, especially when I go off-road, so I need all the space I can find at the back. Supplies for 2 kids also adds up 

I'm looking at getting the front bar only.


----------



## Terranismo (Aug 31, 2004)

The Spec-V strut bar here costs upwards of $200.00. I'll probably search daily through Ebay or buy a reproduction one to test if the B-15 and T30 shock towers line up.


----------



## thetimster (May 6, 2005)

If the Spec-V strut bars cost upwards of $200, and all you want is a front one, then the Tanabe one might be good enough Jalal... Including shipping and handling from Japan, the supplier here was asking for 7,000 pesos... the equivalent of less than US$130. If you have sources of Tanabe stuff in Australia, I think they should be able to get it for fairly similar price. I don't know if there is more than one model made by Tanabe. But only one model was offered to me.

Good luck! 

By the way, the tangible improvement in handling continues today. :thumbup:


----------



## Atom666 (May 4, 2005)

How about this bar.Would it work?
http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=7977243956&category=33591
Thanks
Andrew


----------



## aussietrail (Sep 24, 2004)

Thank Tim, but I can't find any information about tha Tanabe strut here in Australia, but I managed to track dow to other manufacturers (Alutec & Hotbits) and I get these fairly cheaply from Singapore (about $90US excluding shipping)

Does anyone know of these are any good.

Do you have a web address or something for Tanabe?


----------



## Terranismo (Aug 31, 2004)

Tim and Jalal: Can you guys let me know how much it costs to ship each to the U.S? I have a mail rerouting service in Miami so it has to be routed there before it gets to Panama.

Atom: Those are exactly the ones I am thinking of buying. Maybe as a guinea pig to try and see if they work. 

I'll also try to contact a friend with a Spec V to see if the bar will fit.


----------



## thetimster (May 6, 2005)

Jalal, I also happened on Hotbits' website. I was looking at exhaust systems and saw they had one for the X-trail that included mid and rear parts. They also have suspension and shocks but I have not been able to get any information on them. Warranty on the suspension is one year... and the site implies that it will only be honored at their service centers... something not available here. From their website and pictures of their facilities, they SEEM to be reputable enough. Though direct input from someone who lives there (I think they're based in Malaysia with a branch in Singapore?) might be helpful

Jalal and Terranismo... I wil try to find out about the Tanabe strut from the guy selling the stuff here. He has direct links to many parts of Japan and orders the stuff directly from catalogs. Usually stuff readily available or that don't require lead time can be aired over within a week. So the ties he has are solid. He has been quite secretive of his links... I guess for him it is a trade secret since he is the ONLY one here who has been able to get me these parts (particularly my Rider setup) and I can understand why he would be somewhat secretive of the info. I'm sure he wouldn't want me to go and get things myself and lose part of his livelihood. That's how he ended up offering to the Rider taillights (in another post) for anyone here and have it sent directly to any of you from Japan with payment being made to him. Anyway, I've been a loyal customer to him over the past few months. Now that we have a bit more of a bond, I'll try to see if I can get information for you. Will be certain to post it if I get anything from him.


----------



## thetimster (May 6, 2005)

I spoke with the guy selling the Tanabe strut bar here. He said the strut bar is marketed only to the Philippines. :wtf: The explanation he gave to my incredulous look was that Japanese aftermarket parts makers occasionally makes restrictions on where certain products go. He gave an example for a Honda performance part that now skipped my mind. But he said that particular part is only exported to the US. So if he needs to get THAT part, he actually can't get it from Japan but has to order it through the US dealers even if the part ships to him directly from Japan. So... his solution to your question about how to get the strut bar is... it has to be ordered through here. 

So far from my dealings with him he seems to be a no nonsense straight up kind of guy. He owns a shop (Emperor Motor Sports... thus the stickers on my car showing he is the one helping modify it) and has a steady stream of seemingly satisfied customers (including me). I have had no reason to doubt the veracity of any of his statements. So until such time that it is proven otherwise, I'm taking his explanation at face value.

I asked about how arrangment would be if you guys were interested in the strut bar... or anything else for that matter. He said payment of the product would be to him. But the part can be mailed directly from Japan to you. Shipping and handling will be paid for by you upon collection of the product. As my previous post about the Rider parts, if you are interested, he suggests e-mailing him directly so you wouldn't have to go through me. His e-mail again is: [email protected]. If any of you e-mail him directly, please let him know in your e-mail that you heard about him from me. I'd like to know how you guys were treated.

Good luck!!


----------



## Terranismo (Aug 31, 2004)

thetimster said:


> But the part can be mailed directly from Japan to you. Shipping and handling will be paid for by you upon collection of the product.


Those two statements basically killed off the option for me. Shipping from Japan to the U.S. and later Panama would probably triple the price of the bar. Also I can't pay for shipping and handling once the package arrives in th U.S. because it goes through a mail rerouting hub. Oh well, I guess I'll just experiment later on with the Spec-V bar. Thx eitherways Tim


----------



## Sergei_dekker (Jun 4, 2005)

thetimster said:


> There have been some posts about strut bars... I had ordered these a while back but didn't get them in till today... straight from Japan!
> 
> *Front and rear JAOS carbon fiber strut bars.*
> 
> ...



how much did it cost for each strut??? plus shipping


----------



## thetimster (May 6, 2005)

Over US$200 each. Shipped it was close to $300 per since they were air shipped for faster delivery.


----------



## Sergei_dekker (Jun 4, 2005)

thetimster said:


> Over US$200 each. Shipped it was close to $300 per since they were air shipped for faster delivery.


 where os the site that u ordered it from? i am kinda intrested in it...wanna get rod of that irritating body roll when cornering hard


----------



## thetimster (May 6, 2005)

Ordered it from the guy selling Japanese parts here. Email him directly if interested. I think it'll be better to go straight to him since he can answer questions directly.

[email protected]

Good luck!


----------



## thetimster (May 6, 2005)

aussietrail said:


> ... not too sure about the rear one, as it doesn't look so good without the plastic trim on top, but hey, looks don't matter if stability is being improved


Jalal, the gray plastric cover HAS been trimmed and has been re-installed. Part of the trim that has the clasp had to be cut off. So it is now partially secured with 3M 2-sided tape.

Promised you pics if it was done and done in a halfway decent manner. Hope this meets your approval!


----------



## aussietrail (Sep 24, 2004)

Hi Tim,

Approved 100% :thumbup: 

Looks very professional now.

Well done.


----------



## thetimster (May 6, 2005)

Glad you approve!  

Will post additional pics soon as the X continues to evolve.


----------

